# iPad Mini Rumor Thread



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well been reading about this and think i will hold off buying an ipad 3 till i see the mini version as would be great at 7.85'' , what do other's think of cut price tablet , as market get's more competitive , apple must be concerned they will lose market share as kindle has being flying of late, so at suspected £160 to £190 would you go for the mini and save the cash for some other gadget.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've used my iPad 2 for about fourteen months now and love it - I'm not sure if I fancy one which is a couple of inches smaller, but I'll wait until I've seen/handled one although the smaller size would aid carrying. 

I'm toying with upgrading to the iPad 3 in a month or so - I'll give the "Mini" a look-see first, but I can't see it taking my fancy at present but only time will tell.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aye i was all set to get ipad 3 son has ipad 2 and i use it alot love it, as you say screen may be to small but i like the kindle so may work i will wait and see know. I have been holding off for new iphone as was disappointed when 4s came out as i wanted bigger screen and i realy like Samsung galaxy3 , but not sure if i would like it as had all the iphones apart from 4s.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have an ipad2 and the size is great.
I have access to a 7" midi thing, not sure what it is, it's in the office drawer. Never used it, but having used a 10" size machine I can't see myself getting a smaller tablet.

Maybe if I had never got a 10"er then i might have been tempted, but can't see it now.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alipman said:


> I have an ipad2 and the size is great.
> I have access to a 7" midi thing, not sure what it is, it's in the office drawer. Never used it, but having used a 10" size machine I can't see myself getting a smaller tablet.
> 
> Maybe if I had never got a 10"er then i might have been tempted, but can't see it now.


I think you make a very relevant point and i don't want something i won't use


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've got an iPhone and I don't want a bigger phone
I've got an iPad and I don't want a smaller tablet

That being said, I've also got a Kindle 4 and it's a very nice size in the hand. Perhaps if I'd had neither of the above (sized gadgets) and didn't have a point of reference, I'd be happy with something in the middle.

Edit: got my kindle models mixed up lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1pui said:


> I've got an iPhone and I don't want a bigger phone
> I've got an iPad and I don't want a smaller tablet
> 
> That being said, I've also got a Kindle 3 and it's a very nice size in the hand. Perhaps if I'd had neither of the above (sized gadgets) and didn't have a point of reference, I'd be happy with something in the middle.


:lol: just like going to buy a Mini Cooper then dealer only had Cooper S to test drive on the Day , then bought the Cooper S after driving it, if had waited to test drive the Cooper would not have a Cooper S :thumb: good point though


----------



## Rallyesport (Apr 9, 2008)

7` is perfect for reading a book if you ask me. I own a Nexus 7 and wouldn't bother buying a bigger version/iPad because I feel it would be too uncomfortable to read a book from. Held in landscape it is perfect for browsing the web, held in the portrait orientation I can type using my thumbs like a smartphone comfortably which is something I couldn't do with a 10` tablet.

Having said that, I guess it depends on what you get used to.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have an iPad 2. Absolutely love it. I mainly use it for browsing the web ( forums) and listening to music whilst cleaning my car. Apart from on the front it doesn't leave the house. 
Love the big screen but occasionally find it a pita to hold comfortably in different positions ( usually laid in bed or on the couch. I've held a couple of the smaller android tabs and in my opinion they are easier to hold but can't see the rest of them matching upto my iPad. I also don't feel the need to upgrade either.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the key thing is what the price of it is. 

Looks like its going to be the original ipad resolution in s smaller frame.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally, owning an iPhone I don't feel a need to have a mini version of the iPad. 

The current size is just right for me as it's ideal for reading and watching videos, surfing the web etc. 

I would say for someone who'll be using it on the move more, for example on a long commute by train a smaller iPad would be ideal. I don't take mine on my travels so not really necessary.

Can see a market for them though for that increased portability.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> I think the key thing is what the price of it is.
> 
> Looks like its going to be the original ipad resolution in s smaller frame.


that is the key i think £160 to £180 they will sell well i heard iphone and ipad 2 tech


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

7" is too small for regular hours on end browsing for me , the screens are just too small

I'll stick with my iPad 3 I have a cheapo 7" tab for ocasional use and reading a book etc


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I thinks its a price point for Apple.
Others are already in the market. If you want an iPad then you got pay £400 or so.

Once the others have got them in their OS eco ecosystem it will be easier to get them to stay.

Which is why Apple work to keep people locked into iTunes. The other manufacturers will be doing the same hence these 7" jobbies come out to lock them into their own OS's.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well guys it seems to have rattled Amazon's cage a few changes coming up for kindel


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

When are Amazon going to launch the Kindle Fire here in the UK, it's been out in the US for ages. It was supposed to have been April 2012 but no sign yet.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> When are Amazon going to launch the Kindle Fire here in the UK, it's been out in the US for ages. It was supposed to have been April 2012 but no sign yet.


Just before apple launch event for i think new iphone 5 next couple of weeks along with ipad mini, the kindle has been a massive success and they won't want apple in on their party


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

They have probably shelved it till the new one comes out after poor sales so far.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

If this is what it will look like ill buy one straight away

Link


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know you to know whether you're an Apple Hater and/or this is sarcasm, but...



Concours Car Care said:


> If this is what it will look like ill buy one straight away
> 
> Link


...you mean if it looks like an iPad. Only smaller :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think it all depends what the specification is like, whether is is basically a mini iPad 3, or cut-down in every way. I'm perfectly happy with the 10" size and may well upgrade from my iPad 2 soon, but I can't see much use for the 7.5" model unless it's offering something pretty special.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

DW58 said:


> but I can't see much use for the 7.5" model unless it's offering something pretty special.


i think the key difference will be the price point. It will be much cheaper. Obviously no-one will pay the same for a smaller device but if it was half the price you would get a lot of sales from those who feel they cannot afford the £500 premium the apple product commands.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I think it all depends what the specification is like, whether is is basically a mini iPad 3, or cut-down in every way. I'm perfectly happy with the 10" size and may well upgrade from my iPad 2 soon, but I can't see much use for the 7.5" model unless it's offering something pretty special.


I can see by this thread people are divided , but i think it may be different if you don't have an ipad already, and if you like reading books it would fit well in a small bag , i love the ipad 2 and 3 but just finding it hard to justfie when i have an expensive 13'' Sony business laptop


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

m1pui said:


> I don't know you to know whether you're an Apple Hater and/or this is sarcasm, but...
> 
> ...you mean if it looks like an iPad. Only smaller :lol:


Lol

Im not a hater matey and had a 4s but like changing around and got a Htc 1x but might get a 5 

What i meant with this one is, it looks nicely sized for the price


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't remember where but there was a really good writeup on the different group dynamics and how so far the smaller devices have not had any effect to the ipad sales and how this highlights it is considered as a difference class of device so apple moving into it can only bolster their existing ipad sales. The minor ipad losses it may incur will be greatly out weighed by the profit from the smaller device.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Been said screen tech from ipad 2 and chip from new iphone 5 and i don't think it will effect ipad 3 sales as will be different market as the sales of wifi kindle show , but hey ive been wrong many times in past


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> i think the key difference will be the price point. It will be much cheaper. Obviously no-one will pay the same for a smaller device but if it was half the price you would get a lot of sales from those who feel they cannot afford the £500 premium the apple product commands.


If it's going to be much cheaper, one would assume it's going to be a much lesser package in every way.



Derekh929 said:


> I can see by this thread people are divided , but i think it may be different if you don't have an ipad already, and if you like reading books it would fit well in a small bag , i love the ipad 2 and 3 but just finding it hard to justfie when i have an expensive 13'' Sony business laptop


You may have a point there. However I somehow suspect that most people aren't going to be seeing the iPad Min as a Kindle alternative. I don't mind using my iPad as a book for reference material, but I still prefer reading fiction on paper.



Derekh929 said:


> Been said screen tech from ipad 2 and chip from new iphone 5 and i don't think it will effect ipad 3 sales as will be different market as the sales of wifi kindle show , but hey ive been wrong many times in past


I've seen so many suggestions from cut down iPad 1 onwards, guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'm not in the market for one anyway - looking to update my iPad 2 which I use heavily - probably to an iPad 3 (or 4 if it shows soon).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> If it's going to be much cheaper, one would assume it's going to be a much lesser package in every way.
> 
> You may have a point there. However I somehow suspect that most people aren't going to be seeing the iPad Min as a Kindle alternative. I don't mind using my iPad as a book for reference material, but I still prefer reading fiction on paper.
> 
> ...


Ipad 4 sounds like an idea ,what all do you use your ipad 2 for apart from surfing and catch up etc?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I use it for some word processing/spread-sheeting and other office-type jobs. If out and about I sometimes use it to preview photos direct off of the DSLR/PoS and sometimes a little processing. I keep genalogy records on it for use on research trips. I also use it for navigation on holiday and other trips out - not as a car Satnav, but for more detailed use with Topo maps etc. using the built in GPS (mine's an iPad 2 64Gb/3G). There are other things to numerous to mention, but as you can see I use it a lot.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I use it for some word processing/spread-sheeting and other office-type jobs. If out and about I sometimes use it to preview photos direct off of the DSLR/PoS and sometimes a little processing. I keep genalogy records on it for use on research trips. I also use it for navigation on holiday and other trips out - not as a car Satnav, but for more detailed use with Topo maps etc. using the built in GPS (mine's an iPad 2 64Gb/3G). There are other things to numerous to mention, but as you can see I use it a lot.


Thanks i had ipad app for getting into my online office back up system, so could use with clients , as for view photo's from dslr do you need a special adapter for this, thanks Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, there's a thing called the "Apple Camera Connection Kit" Which consists of two adaptors - one with an SD Card reader and the other a USB socket. This costs £25.00 but a cheaper and equally good combined unit can be obtained via ebaY/Amazon for much less (£5-6).

I have the genuine Apple kit, but I'm told that the idepenent kits are just as good and to be honest more practical.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

BTW Pinnacle Studio is worth grabbing at the moment as its free and looks to be good for video editing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Yes, there's a thing called the "Apple Camera Connection Kit" Which consists of two adaptors - one with an SD Card reader and the other a USB socket. This costs £25.00 but a cheaper and equally good combined unit can be obtained via ebaY/Amazon for much less (£5-6).
> 
> I have the genuine Apple kit, but I'm told that the idepenent kits are just as good and to be honest more practical.


Great i seen this but was not sure if that's all that was needed i will have a look for my son as well on amazon thanks Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup. that's it. You plug the camera into the iPad using the adaptor, or if it uses SD cards plug the card in - you are automatically given the option to import to the photo library. I then use the iPad version of iPhoto (only costs a few £££) to process images if I need to play with them out and about. I also have the iPad PhotoShop apps. You can then upload direct to Flickr, Photobucket, Adobe Revel etc..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW is this the one's you were on about thanks Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes that's it - there are several alternatives, but that'll do fine :thumb:


----------

